# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Comment dfinir l'ordre de tabulation sur les lments d'une fentre

## cradleofpain

Bonjour  tous !

J'ai une fentre qui contient 3 lments :

- un singleLineEdit (en haut)
- une dropDownListBox (au milieu)
- un bouton (en bas)

Lorsque ma fentre s'ouvre, le focus est fait automatiquement sur l'lment singleLineEdit.

Seulement voil : lorsque j'appuie sur la touche tabulation, le focus se fait sur le bouton.

Moi je voudrais que le focus soit fait sur la ListBox.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment grer l'ordre dans lequel la tabulation se fait ?

Sinon, pourquoi est-ce que cel se fait dans cet ordre alors que je n'ai rien demand ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## cradleofpain

En fait, il suffit de slectionner Tab Order dans le menu "Format".

Les indices dfinissant l'ordre apparaissent et sont modifiables.

----------

